# Moving to Thailand



## Mooncoin (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time using expatforum. I have secured a job in Rayong and I will be starting the end of August. I am in the process of getting my visa sorted and I am so excited.

I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out what sort of start up costs I am going to have.

I will be renting an apartment( hopefully fully furnished). If the apartment is fully furnished will I need to buy a TV? Also If i want to get satellite TV would that cost me much? 
Do I have to pay set up fees for Gas and Electricity? 

I would like to rent a bike while I am there as a car maybe a bit expensive when I first move there. 

Is there any start up bills I should expect?

Thank you all for your help. x


----------

